# Transalp mit Nicolai Helius FR



## Speedpreacher (30. August 2008)

Es geht alles ! In diesem Jahr war es endlich so soweit. Für eine Transalp musste natürlich auch ein neues Radl her, oder musste ich mit nem neuen Radl ne Transalp fahren??? Egal wie man es dreht und wendet, es ging dieses Jahr über die Alpen, und zwar komplett von  Nord nach Süd. Manch einer meint ja, er hätte einen Alpencross gefahren, ist aber in St. Anton oder Ischgl gestartet. Das ist ja wie gaaaanz mieser Sex, wo ich schon fertig bin, geduscht habe und schon nen Leberwurstbrot verdrückt habe bevor sie überhaupt in Stimmung ist. Es musste also eine anständige Transalp werden. Start war im Alpenvorland am Tegernsee mit Zielort Riva am nördlichsten Zipfel des Gardasees. Dazwischen lagen 6 Radltage u.a. mit dem Pfitscherjoch, Jaufenpass und dem Rabbijoch. So manche Schweißperle wurde verdrückt und taufte das Oberrohr meines Nicolai Helius FR 2008 (>17kg, da xl. Da muß was runter  (u.a. Kurbelgarnitur ersetzten durch Race Face Atlas FR, Boxguide durch Carbocage ersetzen usw. Herr wirf Kohle vom Himmel!).  Alles in Allem eine atemberaubende Tour, mit toller Landschaft (wenn man mal hochschaut) und ein super Team!
Der Hobel lässt sich also auch bergauf bewegen, was, ich muss es zugeben, doch ein wenig anstrengend ist. Aber wollte ich Erster Oben sein, hätte ich nicht dieses Radl bzw. würde ich eine Transalpchallenge mitfahren. Es ging also um den Spaß. Und den kann man wahrlich beim bergab fahren haben. Federweg vorne auf Max. (160mm) gestellt und dann kann man es ordentlich stehen lassen. Das Helius liegt wie ein Brett auf den Pfaden und verzeiht so manchen Fahrfehler! Spielerisch kann man es um enge Kehren zirkeln und auch die verblocktesten Pfade und verwurzelten Wege werden geebnet. SUPER! 

Fazit:

ca. 420km
9.100HM
0 Defekte (nicht einmal einen Platten, auch wenn Nicolai dafür nichts kann  -> klasse Bike)





0 Stürze oder Verletzungen und somit

UNBEDINGT zur Nachahmung empfohlen!!!


----------



## sekt88 (30. August 2008)

ich war mit einen Helius RC (10,6kg) der Transalp Challenge dieses Jahre unterwegs (660km, 22100hm) Hat alles prima geklappt. Es war ja eigentlich zwei andere teilnehmer auch aufn neues RC. 

Geiles Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedpreacher (30. August 2008)

sekt88 schrieb:


> ich war mit einen Helius RC (10,6kg) der Transalp Challenge dieses Jahre unterwegs (660km, 22100hm) Hat alles prima geklappt. Es war ja eigentlich zwei andere teilnehmer auch aufn neues RC.
> 
> Geiles Rad!



22.100 HM ist nochmal ne andere Hausnummer!

CHAPEAU


----------



## guru39 (30. August 2008)

17kg aber auch 

Respekt an beide


----------



## Splash (31. August 2008)

Absolut! Respekt für beide ...


----------



## Gemmi (1. September 2008)

@speedpreacher

ich plane auch einen Alpencross für nächstes Jahr.
Ich fahre seit ein paar Monaten ein CC mit Rohloff (13,7KG).
Deshalb würde mich interessieren wie das mit der Rohloff so geklappt
hat und was du für Ersatzteil mitgenommen hast (für die Rohloff)?

Danke und Grüße


----------



## 525Rainer (1. September 2008)

sehr gut! auch mein helius FR wird nächstes jahr die alpen crossen wenn sich mal eine woche am stück zeit findet.
wegen deinem radl: sehr schön aufgebaut. solide parts und schöne farben. vom sattel bis zum steuersatz bis hin zu den eloxierten hinterbaulagern. da passt einfach alles zusammen.


----------



## Speedpreacher (1. September 2008)

Gemmi schrieb:


> @speedpreacher
> 
> ich plane auch einen Alpencross für nächstes Jahr.
> Ich fahre seit ein paar Monaten ein CC mit Rohloff (13,7KG).
> ...



-> klasse! Ich möchte Sie nicht mehr missen! Hier ein paar "nicht unwichtige" Details:
vorne: 40 Zähne
hinten: Standardritzel (15 Zähne)
Kurbel: 170mm Länge (habe ziemlich lange Beine!)
-> mit der Übersetzung hast Du ziemlich viele kleine Gänge. Ich fand es zum Bergaufradln optimal. Auch wenn mir das Gewicht/meine Kondition bei einigen Anstiegen einen Strich durch die Rg. gemacht hat, halte ich das bei deinem CC für ganz sinnvoll! Pedalbeschleuigung hört dann allerdings ab ca. 52km/h auf... 



Gemmi schrieb:


> @speedpreacher
> 
> was du für Ersatzteil mitgenommen hast (für die Rohloff)? Danke und Grüße


-> das war ich wohl sehr naiv.  Hatte keine Ersatzteile dabei, nicht einmal nen Zug o.ä.. Aber seien wir mal ehrlich: wir sind in den Alpen und zur Not gibt es dort auch überall Shops...


----------



## v09 (1. September 2008)

Moin,
hab mal ne Alpentour mit meinem Helius FR + Rohloff absolviert und das war echt grausam. Runter gings meist zackig mit mächtig flow aber das 17Kg Bike wollte einfach nicht richtig den Berg hoch. Das allerschlimmste waren aber die Tragepassagen .....da krigst'de echt ein föhn und ich war kurz davor das Nicolai den Abhang runter zu schmeissen....naja, die  schönen Schweissnähte haben das Ding gerettet. 
Muß aber auch dazu sagen, dass wir jeden Tag so ca. 2THm zu bewältigen hatten und die Strecke nicht gerade zu den anspruchlosensten gezählt hat. Hat eben alles seine Vor- und Nachteile....will sagen: Mit'nem CC-Bike hät's eben runter nicht so viel Laune gemacht.

Gruß
v09


----------



## Gemmi (2. September 2008)

@v09

Lag das eher am Gewicht von 17kg oder am schlechteren Wirkungsgrad der
Rohloff das das Bike nicht den Berg hoch wollte? was meinst Du?


----------



## Speedpreacher (2. September 2008)

Gemmi schrieb:


> @v09
> 
> Lag das eher am Gewicht von 17kg oder am schlechteren Wirkungsgrad der
> Rohloff das das Bike nicht den Berg hoch wollte? was meinst Du?



Moin,
bin zwar nicht v09, aber wieso sollte seine Erfahrung beim Alpencross mit dem Wirkungsgrad der Rohloff zusammenhängen   Er ist schließlich vergleichbar mit denen einer 27-Gang-Schaltung!
Des Weiteren mußten auch wir relativ viel Tragen. Sattelspitze auf die Schulter gelegt, rechte Hand ans Unterrohr und los gehts . Das gehört DAZU und das weiß man VOR der Tour.
Grundsätzlich gebe ich jedoch v09 Recht, das Gewicht macht seeehr viel aus und mit dem CC-Bike macht nen Alpencross zumindest beim Bergauffahren mit Sicherheit noch mehr Spaß. Es kommt halt drauf an was man will...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## v09 (2. September 2008)

Hallo,
da kann auf den Rohloff-Papieren/WebSites stehen was will. Der Wirkungsgrad ist definitiv schlechter als ne 27Gang Kettenschaltung. Das gesamte Spektrum des Übersetzungsverhältnis ist zwar mit einer Kettenschaltung vergleichbar aber beim realen fahren fast schon wieder unerheblich.

Desweiteren ist ein Alpencross mit dem anderen auch nicht vergleichbar. Ich komme mit 6THm auf angelegten Forstwegen, lockeren Trails sowie erträglichen Anstiegen über die Alpen, ich kann's mir auch ein bischen anspruchsvoller mit z.B. 15 + x THm gestalten. Dann rede ich aber nicht von ner lockeren Alpentour, sondern befinde mich meist in hochalpinen Gegenden und finde dann Tragepassagen vor, an denen Du Dein Bike mal drei Stunden am Stück schultern darfst.... das macht Dich weich und genau diese Momente meine ich, in denen Du Dir ein leichteres Bike wünscht. Ich würde mit meinem FR und der Rohloff nicht mehr bedingungslos jede Tour fahren.

Ach ja zum Thema Ersatzteile: Ausser Rohloff-Ersatzzüge brauchst Du nix.

Gruß
V09


----------



## Kor74 (2. September 2008)

Ich wollte auch mal so ne Alpentour machen. Wenn ich aber das ganze mal durchlese, muss ich es mir nochmals überlegen. Mein FR mit 16 Kilo mit Rohloff ist auch die leichteste. 
Wie sieht es dann mit Argon aus?
Gruß


----------



## chickenway-user (2. September 2008)

Kor74 schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch mal so ne Alpentour machen. Wenn ich aber das ganze mal durchlese, muss ich es mir nochmals überlegen. Mein FR mit 16 Kilo mit Rohloff ist auch die leichteste.
> Wie sieht es dann mit Argon aus?
> Gruß



Ich bin noch keinen Alpencross gefahren, aber schon die ein oder andere Tour da. 

Ein schwereres Rad hochzutragen ist schon mehr Arbeit. 





Aber man kann halt auch deutlich entspannter geile Sachen fahren und muss dabei auch nicht so viel Angst ums Material haben...





Jetzt muss man halt drüber nachdenken wie weit man bereit ist auf dem Alpencross auf Höchstschwierigkeiten und risikoreichere Aktionen verzichten will um das Ziel des ankommens nicht zu gefährden. 
Und dann ist natürlich auch die Routenwahl noch ein bisschen mitentscheidend...

Das Argon ist a schönes Radl und lässt sich sicher leichter und trotzdem Alpencrosstauglich aufbauen.


----------



## Speedpreacher (2. September 2008)

Kor74 schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch mal so ne Alpentour machen. Wenn ich aber das ganze mal durchlese, muss ich es mir nochmals überlegen. Mein FR mit 16 Kilo mit Rohloff ist auch die leichteste.
> Wie sieht es dann mit Argon aus?
> Gruß



Mach' das Ding auf jeden Fall: also DIE Tour mit DEINEM Radl! Es kommt auf Dich und deine Erfahrung an und was Du daraus machst. Sicherlich ist dein Radl nicht optimal für nen Alpencross.. Aber willst Du Dir für jeden Einsatzbereich ein anderes Rad kaufen ??? So kommst Du immernoch bequem rauf, wenn auch nicht als erster, dafür aber verdammt schnell runter  Klar, es ist nur ein "Kompromiss", aber die Tour an sich, die Landschaft, die Gruppe und schlussendlich deine Erfahrungan machen diese Tour aus. Und andere Räder sind auch nur ein Kompromiss, denn Du kommst vielleicht schneller den Berg rauf, aber auf den steinigen Abfahrten vermittelt Dir dann ein Fully doch mehr Sicherheit/Schnelligkeit...

Es ist also alles eine Frage der realistischen Selbsteinschätzung, Vorbereitung, Planung und Kompromissbereitschaft, aber machen solltest Du es auf alle Fälle .


----------



## Speedpreacher (2. September 2008)

v09 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> da kann auf den Rohloff-Papieren/WebSites stehen was will. Der Wirkungsgrad ist definitiv schlechter als ne 27Gang Kettenschaltung. Das gesamte Spektrum des Übersetzungsverhältnis ist zwar mit einer Kettenschaltung vergleichbar aber beim realen fahren fast schon wieder unerheblich.
> 
> Desweiteren ist ein Alpencross mit dem anderen auch nicht vergleichbar. Ich komme mit 6THm auf angelegten Forstwegen, lockeren Trails sowie erträglichen Anstiegen über die Alpen, ich kann's mir auch ein bischen anspruchsvoller mit z.B. 15 + x THm gestalten. Dann rede ich aber nicht von ner lockeren Alpentour, sondern befinde mich meist in hochalpinen Gegenden und finde dann Tragepassagen vor, an denen Du Dein Bike mal drei Stunden am Stück schultern darfst.... das macht Dich weich und genau diese Momente meine ich, in denen Du Dir ein leichteres Bike wünscht. Ich würde mit meinem FR und der Rohloff nicht mehr bedingungslos jede Tour fahren.
> ...



Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, ab 52km/h war keine Pedalbeschleunigung mehr drin, aber auf 76km/h sind wir auf Asphalt trotzdem gekommen ...

Wirkungsgard hin Wirkungsgrad her, benutzt Du ALLE 27 Gänge bei einer Kettenschaltung? Ich hab sie nie alle benutzt, aber alle 14 Gänge der Rohloff und es hat mir.

Bedingungslos würde ich auch nicht jede (Alpen-)Tour fahren, dass würde ich aber nicht mit einem anderen Radl!. Aber während ich bis max 10.000 HM mit dem Radl fahren würde und auch Spaß dabei hätte, liegt die Grenze für andere vielleicht schon bei 7.000HM oder erst bei 12.000HM. Es kommt halt drauf an was ich von der Tour, dem Radl und von MIR erwarte...


----------



## dubbel (2. September 2008)

grundsätzlich kannst du natürlich mit jedem material überall bergauf fahren. 
also was soll man da sonst sagen? 

auf dem kontinuum zwischen "vollkommen-unmöglich-du-wirst-sterben" und "kein-problem-is-ja-dafür-gebaut" ist viel platz (darunter auch ein bereich der vernunft, der beide randpunkte nicht berührt). 
und irgendwo dazwischen gibt es ein "geht-schon-aber-was-soll-das?"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (2. September 2008)

Hallo,

also ich bin auch der Meinung man kann ohne Bedenken mit so einem Rad nen AX fahren.
wir haben heuer einen AX von Garmisch nach Riva gemacht, waren 430 km mit 14000hm und keines der Räder war unter 14 Kg.
Mit dabei waren 
MTB Cylceltech Opium
Scott Ransom
Proceed FST
RM Slayer
Fusion Freak
Nicolai Helius FR
CannondaleF800(ok. war die leichte Ausnahme)
Liteville 301

Wenn man die ganze Zeit seine Runden mit so nem Hobel dreht, kann man ihn auch über die Alpen treten.

Gruß
Jochen


----------



## Kor74 (2. September 2008)

Speedpreacher schrieb:


> Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, ab 52km/h war keine Pedalbeschleunigung mehr drin, aber auf 76km/h sind wir auf Asphalt trotzdem gekommen ...
> 
> Wirkungsgard hin Wirkungsgrad her, benutzt Du ALLE 27 Gänge bei einer Kettenschaltung? Ich hab sie nie alle benutzt, aber alle 14 Gänge der Rohloff und es hat mir.
> 
> Bedingungslos würde ich auch nicht jede (Alpen-)Tour fahren, dass würde ich aber nicht mit einem anderen Radl!. Aber während ich bis max 10.000 HM mit dem Radl fahren würde und auch Spaß dabei hätte, liegt die Grenze für andere vielleicht schon bei 7.000HM oder erst bei 12.000HM. Es kommt halt drauf an was ich von der Tour, dem Radl und von MIR erwarte...


Was hast du für eine Kettenführung vorne. Hast du dadurch mehr Wiederstand oder funktioniert es so gut wie es grad aufgebaut ist. 
Die Alpentour werde ich auf jeden fall mal machen. Aber sicherlich musst man schon Fit sein. Vor 2 Wochen bin ich auch mal zum ersten mal so um die 100km gefahren mit 4300Hm. Das fandte ich noch ok. Hat auch Spass gemacht. Fahrzeit ca. 7.30 stunden. Wie viel schafst du so inder Zeit. Nur als Vergleich. 
Gruß


----------



## v09 (2. September 2008)

@Speedpreacher:
Das Thema Wirkungsgrad ist sicherlich ein Thema für sich, hat aber nix mit dem Übersetzungsverhältnis oder der erreichten Endgeschwindigkeit zu tun. Vielmehr geht es um die reingepowerte Leistung Deiner Eisenschenkel an die Kurbel und die Leistung die dann am NobbyNic in Vortrieb (am Berg kannst Du es auch Auftrieb nennen) umgesetzt wird. Dummerweise liegen zwischen Deinem Eisenschenkel und dem neu  aufgezogenen NobbyNic konstruktionsbedingt ein paar Bauteile die Energie schlucken und somit den "Wirkungsgrad" Deiner Oberschenkel zunichte machen. So, und aus meiner subjektiven Sicht schluckt eben die Rohloff davon ne Menge.

Aber kor74: Mach die Tour auf jeden Fall. Wenn Du konditionell normalgut drauf bist, machst Du eine Tour im mittleren Segment (also nicht tief, aber auch nicht hochstapeln). Bei der Tour wirst Du feststellen was Du mit Deinem Bock fahren kannst/willst. Das Jahr drauf machst Du mit Deinen Kumpels eh wieder eine AlpenX und planst dann aufgrund eigener Erfahrungen.

Viel Erfolg
Gruß
v09


----------



## v09 (2. September 2008)

ach ja.....wenn Du mit Deinem 16Kg FR die 100km/4300Hm in 7:30h fährst, dann brauchts Du Dir über die AlpenX keine Gedanken zu machen.


----------



## 3.14 (2. September 2008)

Hi!

Damals noch mit CC + SPEEDHUB über die Alpen und unter anderem wegen dieser Tour habe ich auf ein FR aufgerüstet. Das Rahmenkonzept hat so nach robusteren Komponenten geschrien. Über fast alles habe ich mich geärgert: Zu kurze Gabel, zu schmaler Lenker, zu schmale Felgen, zu viele Snakebites, zu wenig Platz zwischen Hintebau und Reifen.
Das alte FR hatte nicht viel mehr Federweg als das CC, man konnte aber ordentliche Komponenten dran schrauben. Klar wird's schwerer, aber jetzt passt alles harmonsch zusammen und der Rahmen läßt sich ausfahren.
Blöd ist nur, wenn alle Mitfahrer deutlich leichtere Räder haben, dann kommt man sich bergauf immer etwas schwach vor.

Problem bei mir mit leicht aufwärts stehender Ex-Box war: Gletscher-Wasser rein und (da kein Ablaufloch vorhanden) in die Schaltzüge gefördert worden. Die gingen irgendwann so schwer, daß sich die Nabe kaum noch schalten ließ. Deshalb fahre ich jetzt auch interne Ansteuerung. Die kann man nicht kaputt stürzen, schaltet leichter und ist weniger Schmutz (-wasser) empfindlich.
Habe damals aber auch keine Ersatztzteile für die Nabe benötigt und würde eine solche Tour (mit sovielen Singles/Pfaden wie möglich) ohne Bedenken und sicher mit viel Spaß mit dem FR starten.

Peter...


----------



## tommek (2. September 2008)

@ Speedpreacher

wir sind eurer Transalp-Gruppe ein paar Mal begegnet - fahre ein rotes Argon FR Rohloff......

Nur mal kurz mein Eindruck zur Rohloff und Transalp-Tauglichkeit :

Ich bin letztes Jahr die Rohloff im SX Trail gefahren und habe somit gut 20kg über die Alpen gefahren / NoWay Rey Route aus dem StanciuBuch.
Dieses Jahr dann mit dem Argon FR und gut 15kg mitsamt Swampthing XC Bereifung die TransalpChallenge und vor zwei Wochen noch einen privaten Alpencross mit gut 16.000Hm und MuddyMary GG/Swampthing.

Klar geht das Rad nicht wie ein CC Bike den Berg hinauf, was sowohl an den Reifen als auch an der Rohloff liegt.

Ich fahre vorne ein 38er KB und hinten ein 16er Ritzel und komme damit auch Steigungen über 30% hinauf, wenn es unbedingt sein muss - dafür gibts kleinere Einbussen beim HighSpeed Windschattenfahren, aber da streiken bei mir auch wieder die Reifen auf Asphalt.
Gerade auf moderaten Steigungen in den unteren Gängen macht sich der Nachteil im Wirkungsgrad deutlich bemerkbar, auch wenn Herr Rohloff das auf seiner Homepage bestreitet - mir sind die Geräusche des Getriebes egal, aber der Kraftverlust ist spürbar. In den höheren Gängen dagegen ist komplett Ruhe und hier spüre ich auch keinen erhöhten Widerstand.

Im Fully letztes Jahr hat mir die Rohloff nicht gefallen, da der Hinterbau nur noch mit viel Krafteinsatz anzuheben war. Im Hardtail ist alles ok, vor allem der schnelle Radausbau ohne den nervigen Kettenspanner ist sehr angenehm.

Meine Rohloff sifft auch nach einem Service noch etwas und ich habe ständig einen leichten Ölfilm bzw. verölten Dreck auf beiden Seiten und auf dem Schnellspanner. Auf seine Bremse sollte man gerade nach Tragepassagen oder dem Hinlegen des Rades achten............

Das Schaltverhalten, auch unter Last, das sorglose Überrollen verblockter Passagen und das ständige Rumgemurkse der mitfahrenden Kettenschaltungsfahrer sind die Vorteile der Rohloff - zur Not kann man auch mit einem 8er Maulschlüssel schalten, falls die Züge hinüber sein sollten..........ich habe auf Tour mit der Rohloff noch niemals Ärger gehabt im Gegensatz zu regelmässig verbogenen Schaltaugen, abgerissenen Schaltwerken usw.

Ich warte nur noch auf den Trigger der Firma Nicolai, da der Drehgriff durchaus verbesserungswürdig ist.


Thomas


----------



## Speedpreacher (3. September 2008)

tommek schrieb:


> @ Speedpreacher
> 
> wir sind eurer Transalp-Gruppe ein paar Mal begegnet - fahre ein rotes Argon FR Rohloff......
> 
> ...



Ich erinnere mich! War das etwa bei Madonna d. C. und ggf. Rabbijoch???
Die Welt ist klein 
Zum Rhema ROHLOFF: "Das Schaltverhalten, auch unter Last, das sorglose Überrollen verblockter Passagen und das ständige Rumgemurkse der mitfahrenden Kettenschaltungsfahrer sind die Vorteile der Rohloff " genau das sind die Gründe auch bei mir FÜR eine Rohloff gewesen, bei allerdings auch den bekannten Nachteilen, die hier schon mehrfach angesprochen/-geschrieben wurden. Wenn ich allerdings andere mit ihrer Kettenschaltung unter Volllast schalten höre und wie es kracht, dann freue ich mich über das "Geschnurre" meiner Rohloff. Mich stört der Widerstand allerdings sehr. Normale Hinterradnaben sind da wesentlich leichtläufiger. Aber nun gut, das Thema Rohloff wurde und wird in anderen Threads intensiver diskutiert, dort sollten wir das Thema auch lassen  ...


----------



## Speedpreacher (3. September 2008)

Kor74 schrieb:


> Was hast du für eine Kettenführung vorne. Hast du dadurch mehr Wiederstand oder funktioniert es so gut wie es grad aufgebaut ist.
> Gruß



Derzeit ne Truvativ Boxguide, die wird aber über lang oder kurz gegen Carbocage getauscht. Nicht wegen der Funktion, die ist super (die Kette bleibt wo sie hin soll, störenden Widerstand spüre ich nicht), sondern wegen des Gewichts. Die Boxguide ist ja nen Bleiklotz  dafür allerdings konkurrenzlos günstig 



Kor74 schrieb:


> Die Alpentour werde ich auf jeden fall mal machen. Aber sicherlich musst man schon Fit sein. Vor 2 Wochen bin ich auch mal zum ersten mal so um die 100km gefahren mit 4300Hm. Das fandte ich noch ok. Hat auch Spass gemacht. Fahrzeit ca. 7.30 stunden. Wie viel schafst du so inder Zeit. Nur als Vergleich.
> Gruß



Habe leider keinen Tacho an meinem Radl, daher kann ich Dir zu Strecke u.ä. nicht viel sagen/schreiben. Aber wenn Du 100km bei 4.300HM in 7:30 std. schaffst, dann bist du FIT


----------



## Kor74 (3. September 2008)

Meine Rohloff sifft auch nach einem Service noch etwas und ich habe ständig einen leichten Ölfilm bzw. verölten Dreck auf beiden Seiten und auf dem Schnellspanner. Auf seine Bremse sollte man gerade nach Tragepassagen oder dem Hinlegen des Rades achten............

Das Problem habe ich auch mit meinem Rohloff. Ich glaub das es auch ein Schwachpunkt ist wo man es nicht in Griff bekommt. Musste auch 2 mal meine Bremsbeläge wechseln.


----------



## fUEL (6. September 2008)

Kor74 schrieb:


> Meine Rohloff sifft auch nach einem Service noch etwas und ich habe ständig einen leichten Ölfilm bzw. verölten Dreck auf beiden Seiten und auf dem Schnellspanner. Auf seine Bremse sollte man gerade nach Tragepassagen oder dem Hinlegen des Rades achten............
> 
> Das Problem habe ich auch mit meinem Rohloff. Ich glaub das es auch ein Schwachpunkt ist wo man es nicht in Griff bekommt. Musste auch 2 mal meine Bremsbeläge wechseln.


 

Der Füllstand scheint zu hoch in der Nabe oder Du hast das Rad auf die Seite gelegt ( auf die falsche Seite) 
ne im Ernst: 

Kannst das öl (nach dem Einfahren) auch ganz ablassen, das ist legitim und spart ca 70g Gewicht oder so aber vor allem suppt es nicht mehr.


Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kor74 (9. September 2008)

Sollte man nicht machen. Ausserdem hast du dann mehr Getriebegeräusche
wie vorher. Mein Rad steht immer senkrecht. Das kommt dann im laufe der zeit und bewegt sich langsam richtung Ausfallende und irgendwann sickert es langsam raus. Da gibt es nur eins. Ab und zu mal putzen. So etwa alle 50 bis 70 km. Es gibt noch so eine Gelbe Dichtung in der Mitte. Kannst du in der Explosionszeichnung von Rohloff sehen. Die könnte evtl auch undicht sein. Das ist auch dieser bereich wo auch die luft ausweicht. Ist halt ein Nachteil bei Scheibenbremsen.


----------



## Tom:-) (10. September 2008)

Kor74 schrieb:


> ...
> Da gibt es nur eins. Ab und zu mal putzen. So etwa alle 50 bis 70 km. ...


 
öh, das soll ab und zu sein? ich würde das als andauernd putzen bezeichnen. meine rohloff hat übrigens noch nie gesifft.


----------



## Kor74 (10. September 2008)

Ich denke mal den Schnellspanner raus ziehen und mal abwischen wird ja wohl nicht schwierig sein. Evtl noch innenflächen von Ausfallenden abwischen dann ist schon alles ok. Andere teile musst du wohl auch putzen oder doch nicht ZB. Dämpfer oder Gabel


----------



## chickenway-user (10. September 2008)

Mein Rad wird gar nicht geputzt. Auch nicht Gabel und Dämpfer.
Ab und zu mal Öl auf die Kette und gut ists.

Und von ner Rohloff würde ich erwarten das es noch stressfreier wird.


----------



## Oettinger (11. September 2008)

Speedhub oder Kettenschaltung, das Thema nimmt ja Züge von religiösem Fanatismus an...

  

@Speedpreacher, dein Aufbau ist ja ähnlich wie meiner... also wirklich *Respekt*


----------



## WODAN (11. September 2008)

Moin Zusammen,

zwar habe ich im Juli nur einen Trailcross mit gocrazy gemacht (siehe HIER), aber mein Helius FR mit Rohloff (Kampfgewicht 17kg) war perfekt dafür.

Man kann noch normal bergauf pedalieren und bergab braucht man sich keine Gedanken um das Material zu machen 

Helius FR mit Rohloff ist eine Traumkombination!


----------



## starkmusik.de (16. September 2008)

ein ernstzunehmendes und haltbares spassbike für bergab wiegt einfach mal oft um 16 kg, auch nicht ohne pedale... anständige reifen, schäuche, felgen, pedale, stahlfederdämfer und kein krösus im geldbeutel und schon ist man da..ging mir auch so

nein,  wieso ich mich einmischen tu: 
100 km mit 4300hm in einem 16kg-rohloff (sorry..das thema energie gabs schon oben) freeride-bike in 7:30. aha.
wieso müssen jungs immer übertreiben? 50 km mit 8,3 % rauf und 50 runter. mit plattformpedale über steinige trails und incl. pausen?


ps: ich will niemanden beleidigen, aber ich halte es für unglaubwürdig. und kann ich es mir auch auf der perfekten strasse mit klicks und 4 bar reifendruck und rückenwind vorstellen, so ist es nicht ins hochgebirge übertragbar, und genausowenig möglich, wie jan ullrich euch beim trailsurfen abzieht. 
vielleicht die höhenmeter abwärts auch mitgezählt?


----------



## Kor74 (16. September 2008)

starkmusik.de schrieb:


> ein ernstzunehmendes und haltbares spassbike für bergab wiegt einfach mal oft um 16 kg, auch nicht ohne pedale... anständige reifen, schäuche, felgen, pedale, stahlfederdämfer und kein krösus im geldbeutel und schon ist man da..ging mir auch so
> 
> nein,  wieso ich mich einmischen tu:
> 100 km mit 4300hm in einem 16kg-rohloff (sorry..das thema energie gabs schon oben) freeride-bike in 7:30. aha.
> ...



Ich bin von  GPS Trackdaten ausgegangen. Warum sollte ich übertreiben. In der langen Zeit müsste man es schön gemütlich packen.
noch was! ich habe keine grund hier im forum Mißt zu verzählen. Wichtig ist, das ich es gepackt habe und freu mich schon auf nächstes Jahr


----------



## dadsi (21. September 2008)

sind gerade zurück von einem Alp-X
Unsere FRs alle so zwischen 18,5-19,5 kg incl. aller "Equipment-Anbauten".
Erfahrung: Steigungen über 15% auf Geröll, oder über Handballgroße feste Steine (was so Standard ist bei Alpentrails) sind einfach nicht anhaltend zu fahren -> Schiebepassage.
Unsere tour hatte 7-8% Durchschnittsteigung, blöd nur, dass davon viel bei 3-4% lag und viel  >15%. Dazu kamen 50cm tiefe Fahrrinnen etc..

Also wer viel schieben kann, möchte, oder saugute Waden hat, der kann da schon seinen Spass haben. 

Wer überwiegend fahren möchte (bergauf) sollte bei fahrfertigen 15kg bleiben (was mit einem FR nicht geht ).

Würde beim nächsten Mal mehr shuttlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (21. September 2008)

dadsi schrieb:


> Unsere tour hatte 7-8% Durchschnittsteigung, blöd nur, dass davon viel bei 3-4% lag und viel  >15%. Dazu kamen 50cm tiefe Fahrrinnen etc..



Bin ich der einzige, der hier zunächst "... 50 cm tiefe Fahrerinnen..." gelesen hat? *g*


----------



## sluette (21. September 2008)

c_w schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige, der hier zunächst "... 50 cm tiefe Fahrerinnen..." gelesen hat? *g*



vielleicht waren die je nen knappen meter breit


----------



## Kor74 (27. September 2008)

dadsi schrieb:


> sind gerade zurück von einem Alp-X
> Unsere FRs alle so zwischen 18,5-19,5 kg incl. aller "Equipment-Anbauten".
> Erfahrung: Steigungen über 15% auf Geröll, oder über Handballgroße feste Steine (was so Standard ist bei Alpentrails) sind einfach nicht anhaltend zu fahren -> Schiebepassage.
> Unsere tour hatte 7-8% Durchschnittsteigung, blöd nur, dass davon viel bei 3-4% lag und viel  >15%. Dazu kamen 50cm tiefe Fahrrinnen etc..
> ...


Also die 1kg unterschied werde ich wohl wegstecken können.


----------

